# Грыжа Т12  Т11 грудной отдел - мой метод избавления от боли



## Валентина Платонова (30 Июн 2014)

Решила поделится своим опытом и мыслями по поводу лечения грыж и протрузий. Мне 26 лет. Год назад после прохождения мрт мне поставили диагноз грыжа t12 t 11 3 мм, остеохондроз. Я проходила различные виды лечения массаж, криотерапия, лфк, мануальную терапию, капельницы, уколы, миорелаксанты, бады. Денег и нервов было потрачено не мало. Начитавшись ужасов про грыжи чуть не получила нервный срыв. И меня часто посещали сомнения что 3 мм это достаточно для грыжи и это необратимый процесс который вносит огромное количество ограничений по физической активности (нельзя силовые тренажеры, бег, походы с рюкзаком, командные виды спорта). Лечение практически никакого результата не принесло, просто я привыкла к хронической боли. Через год после упражнений на пресс почувствовала боль в поясничном отделе, с каждым днем она усугублялась, появилась резкая боль от ходьбы, сгибания, чихания. А значит надо было опять идти к врачу, к врачу я пошла мне назначили капельницы и уколы. И врач сказала что все мои проблемы от нервов и упрямства. Я серьезно задумалась и поняла что она права. Я поняла причину боли в спине - гипер тонус в мышцах. Они постоянно напряжены. Из за этого хроническая боль и выдавливаются диски. Почти все лечебные процедуры направлены на то чтобы расслабить мышцы. Но все это носит кратковременный эффект. Проблема в голове, нужно научится усилием мысли и воли расслаблять эти зажимы. Да это не просто, требует очень много сосредоточения и усилий. Поначалу получалось расслаблять либо только поясницу, потом только грудной отдел. То правую то левую сторону спины. Отдельно нужно учится расслаблять мышцы в положении лежа, стоя и сидя. Сидя получается сложнее всего, хорошо помогает расслаблявшая музыка, эмоциональное спокойствие, твердая поверхность постели и удобная ортапедическая подушка. И я почувствовала что когда мышцы удается расслабить то полностью проходит боль, а значит я думаю и диски больше не сжаты и восстанавливается кровообращение. Именно поэтому в занятиях йоги для позвоночника ровно половина отводится на расслабление. В дорогих платных клиниках никто даже об этом не говорил. Я дошла до этого своим умом и мне это реально помогло избавится от боли. Надеюсь еще кому то поможет


----------



## doomboom (30 Июн 2014)

Одно верно: проблема в голове. Но не у всех, иногда боль возникает из за компрессии нервных структур, отека, воспаления.


----------



## Валентина Платонова (30 Июн 2014)

Еще очень всем кто мучается от боли в спине - рекомендую йогу нидру. (Специальное упражнение для расслабления тела, для тех кому сложно самостоятельно расслабить спину, к религии отношения не имеетт). Это ни с чем не сравнимое удовольствие. Впервые за 4 года удалось расслабить все мышцы спины - чувствую ощущения необыкновенной легкости и полета. Вечно сгорбленная спина сама выпрямилась.

Через некоторое время после расслабления мышцы как будто сами просят расстянуть их и сделать упражнения ЛФК. Я считаю эти упражнения лучше всего работают именно после расслабления, а не когда мышцы зажаты как камень и упражнения вызывают боль и дискомфорт. 
Еще очень важен эмоциональный настрой - так как зажимы происходят именно от постоянных раздумий и стресса.


----------

